
How a TV Sitcom Triggered the Downfall of Western Civilization - thrusong
https://medium.com/@thatdavidhopkins/how-a-tv-sitcom-triggered-the-downfall-of-western-civilization-336e8ccf7dd0#.7jtul07as
======
squozzer
I used to think along the lines of the author - that nerds needed protection
from bullies - and maybe from the most violent ones that is true.

But greatness does not exist in a vacuum. Strength of mind comes from
resistance, just as strength of body does.

Blessed are those who have a smattering of enemies, for they shall become
heroes.

Any nerd who allows someone with 30 fewer IQ points to dictate the terms of
their lives doesn't deserve the title of nerd.

